# Loss of Appetite



## CuriousTegu760 (May 21, 2009)

Hey guys this past week my tegu has not been eatin as much as she used to. sunday i gave her about 7 fuzzies what she normally would eat but she ate 1

so i put the rest back in the freezer and tried to give her them again on monday but she still ate one. Threw out the fuzzies because they got bad the next day. 

Tuesday i gave some ground turkey wit liver and she little bit but not as much as she used to. 

Today i gave her some quail and 3 weanlings mice and she ate two weanlings but no quail but the problem is she usually eats more than that.

Do you guys think there is a problem like parasites maybe? or is this normal thing sometimes? 

Thanks 
Julian


----------



## omgtaylorg (May 21, 2009)

Has she gone to the bathroom at all? She could be impacted...7 fuzzies is WAY too much furr to be digesting as it is the only thing in rats/mice that cant be digested and will DEFF cause an impaction. Thats what it sounds like to me, exactly what it sounds like. If she is indeed impacted, she wont eat as much or just stop completely depending on the case.


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (May 21, 2009)

Sorry its suppose 5 fuzzies my bad on the mistake haha 
but yea she has been pooping and peeing a lot though
So I dont think she is impacted but I can give her some mineral oil just in case 
but is there any other reasons why she is doing this?


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (May 21, 2009)

Sorry its suppose 5 fuzzies my bad on the mistake haha 
but yea she has been pooping and peeing a lot though
So I dont think she is impacted but I can give her some mineral oil just in case 
but is there any other reasons why she is doing this?


----------



## ColdThirst (May 21, 2009)

Mine just stopped eating the other day as well, I believe mine is impacted, but it isnt waking up in the morning lately, tomorrow ima give her a long soak and see if that gets her going again.


----------



## omgtaylorg (May 21, 2009)

Impaction can be dangerous, my big one just went through it...you will KNOW if they are...they will struggle to go to the bathroom and nothing comes out. You can actually see them straining and pushing hard and huffing its sad, looks painful. Get a dropped and put some cod liver oil down their mouth and you can also put some up in their vent to help lube things up. You dont want them to prolapse...bad bad news if that happens. But as for curious tegu, other than impaction being the obvious idk, but if shes pooping shes not impacted. Could be parasites? If it worsens or continues a vet wouldnt hurt.


----------

